# Medical Profession Grrrrr!



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I am so mad







For the last two years I have been struggling on with fatigue, sleep disturbances, aches and pains, IBS and depression to no avail. I have had blood test after blood test to try and get to the bottom of it - and all my doctor can come up with is depression.A few weeks ago I went at the request of my ex-employers to an occupational health specialist doctor who after reviewing my medical notes and chatting to me for an hour diagnosed me with CFS. Finally light at the end of the tunnel someone who can understand and explain all my bizarre problems - hurrah. Anyway my Occupational Health Doctor couldn't understand why my doctor had never mentioned CFS to me. So he said he would write to my doctor. So off I went today hoping that this would give my doctor a prod up the ass to finally make some sort of proper diagnosis (after all hes been sweeping most of my complaints about fatigue, memory problems, nigt sweats and evrything else - under the carpet for two years). But no, he turned around and said that my occupational health doctor had no idea what he was talking about and that I've just got depression which is causing the fatigue and everything else. Let me mention here that the fatigue problems and everything else predated the depression by a good six months - but thats by the by.I challenged him about the other symptoms "depression" he says, "in any case the treatment for both conditions is the same so it doesn't matter". So "your saying it isnt CFS then?" I ask. "No" he says. "Why would this other doctor say it was then?" I ask, "he has no idea what he is talking about - and lets face it he hasn't known you 10 minutes so he cant possibly know its CFS". "So what about my entitlement to benefits then?" I ask "Well Im not giving you the CFS diagnosis, but in any case it hardly matters" he says.Well thankyou very much for taking me seriously all this time, I have had to struggle to hold things together all this time - and I can't even get a proper diagnosis out of it - so I'm destined for cardboard city. If my family doctor of 8 years won't believe me what chance have I got of getting my diagnosis properly confirmed.







Its no wonder I'm "depressed" is it - with a doctor like this - who needs enemies?Clair


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi ClairSorry for your woes!I don't know a lot about CFS except that some doctors I understand do not seem to believe in it. Also I think some people still "don't take it seriously :"I'm really tired, I must have CFS" without really understanding anything about it or it's effect on sufferers lives.Some doctors still don't believe in IBS either. (I know this from experience)Also people are still heard saying (after eating a dodgy curry) that they think they have got IBS without knowing what it is.You have two contrasting opinions and it may be an idea to get yourself a new doctor if you can....(if he is not listening to you) or at least a third opinion....Maybe someone who qualified later than this doctor would be more able to recognise it or open to the possibility?Good luck anyway


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Clair, I'm sorry to hear that your doctor is such a stinker. He needs to get off of his high and might horse and be a tad more compassionate. I've experienced doctors who are the same. As long as you don't question them make suggestions then they are okay. Who needs a doctor like that? Could you sign on with the Occupational Doc. I'm not sure how that would work or maybe he recommend someone to you. Don't mention that your present doc is a dipstick (I know they don't like to step on each others toes). Anyways, just my 2 cents worth. I feel for you.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i dont know about the UK,but in the US you can get benefits from depression alone.have you checked into that?meanwhile,a new doc is something you really should check into.most of us go thru this ####,im sorry your having such a hard time.just dont panic and be persistant(easier said than done,i know),but dont over do it.


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Clair, who does he think he is? He's a dinosaur to put it bluntly. Push him aside. Take care of you and forget his ignorance. I take it you consulted the Action for M.E. web site? Afterall, even though i'm an American,didn't the UK's equivalent to our AMA validate M.E.? These people should be able to help you. I've learned through too much experience that you have to do what's best for you even when the day gets you down and as disgusting as healthcare can get, there are organizations in place to help fight the brutal stupidity that still exists around these illnesses. Good luck and here's to each day being a step in YOUR direction!  Gayle http://www.afme.org.uk/


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

If I were in your position I would think I had two options. 1)Educate the doctor. Educate him about CFS, current accepted approaches to management and symptomatic relief. Give him some scientific literature - either from the ME Association or from reputable websites, or from books (such as Shepherd's book I recommended on your other post). Whilst some people with CFS may need antidepressants because they are depressed as well as having CFS, and some people with CFS need antidepressants to help them sleep (from sleep disturbances and pain) at night, CFS in and of itself is not treatable with antidepressants, so your doctor has got his facts wrong. 2) Cut my losses, conserve my energy and get another GP.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

i have to admit i have to agree with the doctors question about what's the difference what you call it? I'm applying for disability myself. these days even insurance companies see depression as a physical problem.tom


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Thankyou all for your advice and support - it means alot to me  After leaving my doctor's surgery I had already decided to cut my losses and find another doctor - and since I'm moving towards the end of next month - its a perfect opportunity really. My FIL says he knows of someone in his area who was struck down with severe CFS who will be able to point me in the right direction towards a sympathetic, caring and listening doctor. Which will be a big bonus! I still feel frustrated and angry and let down though by my experiences with the meidcal profession so far. My only comfort is Dr Shepherds book which I am reading at the moment - which emotionally is a godsend - its made me realise I'm not alone in this experience.Tom, my issue with the diagnosis title is that depending on what its called alters what and if I'm entitled to benefits. Having worked for the last five years and paid all my taxes and national insurance contributions - I want what I am entitled to - because my health has already been ruined for struggling on so long to make ends meet. Secondly and more importantly, all the treatments I have been given for "depression" have failed over the last 18 months to improve my quality of life - which my occupational health doctor says is a prime indicator that depression isnt the underlying problem. Its like my doctor saying oh well the title of "depression" will do when in fact it could be cancer. I want to know what Im dealing with, I need for want of a better word closure. Receiving and accepting a proper diagnosis is the first step to gaining control over your symptoms and your life - I dont want and wont accept spending another two years in medical limbo.







Clair


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Clair, you've got the right attitude... it will see you through.







Glad you are finding Shepherd's book helpful. Comprehensive isn't it!Feel free to email me if you like (I'd understand if you didn't want to LOL).


----------

